# No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión



## dec-sev

Hola:

La mirada de Martin Vanger se aclaró. Por primera vez pareció un poco alterado. No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión: Lena Andersson no figuraba en la agenda de Harriet. (_Los hombres que no amaban a las mujeres_ de Stieg Larsson)
 
A veces encuentro el uso de “nadie” y “nada” en el sentido de “alguien” y “algo” respectivamente. En muchos casos incluso sin contexto se puede entender de qué se trata. Por ejemplo, en la frase “es muy temprano para decir nada” “nada” funciona como “algo”, pero, ¿cómo entenderíais “no sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión” sin más contexto:
1. Nadie había hecho la conexión y la persona no lo sabía
o
2. Alguien había hecho la conexión y la persona no lo sabía?


----------



## Vampiro

La verdad es que toda la traducción de ese libro es una soberana porquería.
_


----------



## Переводчик

Pensando en otros ejemplos, yo creo que significa que alguien ha hecho la conexión y esa persona no lo sabía.

"No sabía que hubiera llamado nadie": quiero decir que no sabía que había llamado alguien.
"No sabía que supieras nada sobre el tema": sabes algo pero yo lo desconocía hasta ahora.
"No creía que tuvieras nada que ver en el asunto": tienes algo que ver y yo no lo creía.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Jonno

Independientemente de la traducción, en español se usa nadie y nada de esa manera incongruente: "no ha venido nadie", "no hay nada". Aunque pensando con lógica si no hay nada debería entenderse que hay algo, significa justo lo contrario 

En inglés (no sé en otros idiomas) creo que se dice "there is nothing" (traducido literalmente, "hay nada"), que tiene más sentido lógico y puede ser la causa de que no se entienda en español si no es tu lengua materna.


----------



## dec-sev

Переводчик said:


> "No sabía que supieras nada sobre el tema": sabes algo pero yo lo desconocía hasta ahora.


_Fulano no sabía que Mengana supiera nada sobre el tema._
Si te entiendo correctamente, lo interpretas así: Mengana sabía algo, pero Fulano lo desconocía hasta ahora
Entonces, ¿cómo expresarías la idea de que Mengana no sabía nada sobre el tema y Fulano lo desconosía hasta ahora?


----------



## 0scar

3 Sabía que no existía alguien que hubiese hecho esa conexión/Nadie había hecho la conexión y la persona lo sabía 

Has descubierto la doble negación, es muy usada por todo el mundo, me parece una tontería que se utiliza automaticamente pero que habría que evitar conscientemente.


----------



## Переводчик

0scar said:


> 3 Sabía que no existía alguien que hubiese hecho esa conexión/Nadie había hecho la conexión y la persona lo sabía
> 
> Has descubierto la doble negación, es muy usada por todo el mundo, me parece una tontería que se utiliza automaticamente pero que habría que evitar conscientemente.



Creo que no estás en lo cierto. Alguien había hecho la conexión y la persona no lo sabía.

¿Por qué habría que evitar algo que se dice así en nuestro idioma? Porque no se utilice así en otros no quiere decir que tengamos que hablar mal el nuestro. ¿Vas a decir "hay nada en la mesa"? Eso es incorrecto.


----------



## Peón

No le veo nada malo a la doble negación en nuestro idioma.

Saludos


----------



## Переводчик

dec-sev said:


> _Fulano no sabía que Mengana supiera nada sobre el tema._
> Si te entiendo correctamente, lo interpretas así: Mengana sabía algo, pero Fulano lo desconocía hasta ahora. Exacto, sí.
> Entonces, ¿cómo expresarías la idea de que Mengana no sabía nada sobre el tema y Fulano lo desconoscía hasta ahora?


 _Fulano no sabía que Mengana no supiera nada sobre el tema._ Así


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> No le veo nada malo a la doble negación en nuestro idioma.


De hecho está aceptada.
No es un idioma lógico como el inglés, por eso me gusta más.
Saludos.
_


----------



## dec-sev

Переводчик said:


> _Fulano no sabía que Mengana no supiera nada sobre el tema._ Así


Sí, sí, es como en ruso. 


Peón said:


> No le veo nada malo a la doble negación en nuestro idioma.


Ni yo tampoco. Para mí no es cuestión de malo vs. bueno, sino la de comprensible vs. incomprensible. A juzgar por lo que escribió Oscar el uso de la doble negación puede causar malentendido. 

@Переводчик: como bien sabes, en ruso también tenemos la doble engación, pero por lo que se usa de manera diferente en nuestros idiomas, ya que en la oración "_Fulano no sabía que Mengana supiera nada sobre el tema" _así como en la de mi poste original hay que usar "algo".


----------



## Jonno

No creo que la doble negación cause malentendido salvo para aquel que no tiene como lengua materna el español y en la suya propia sí es incorrecto usarla.

"No viene nadie" es una frase absolutamente normal y comprensible (al menos en España, no sé si en otros países) que se dice constantemente.

El problema puede estar en frases complejas en las que te pierdes por el camino y al final no sabes si se entiende o no. En esos casos se puede optar por el sentido común y cambiar la construcción, pero no tiene por qué ser incorrecta.


----------



## Переводчик

dec-sev said:


> @Переводчик: como bien sabes, en ruso también tenemos la doble engación, pero por lo que se usa de manera diferente en nuestros idiomas, ya que en la oración "_Fulano no sabía que Mengana supiera nada sobre el tema" _así como en la de mi poste original hay que usar "algo".



De hecho, creo que en castellano también se podría decir:

"Fulano no sabía que Mengana supiera algo sobre el tema".
"No sabía que tuvieras algo que ver con la fiesta sorpresa".
"No creo que hayas hecho algo por mí en toda tu vida".

No me suenan mal ninguna de estas frases, creo que son correctas tanto con "nada" como con "algo". Pero tal vez alguien me corrija.

Ojalá algún día hable el ruso como tú el castellano, por cierto.


----------



## caniho

dec-sev said:


> Hola:
> 
> La mirada de Martin Vanger se aclaró. Por primera vez pareció un poco alterado. No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión: Lena Andersson no figuraba en la agenda de Harriet. (_Los hombres que no amaban a las mujeres_ de Stieg Larsson)
> 
> A veces encuentro el uso de “nadie” y “nada” en el sentido de “alguien” y “algo” respectivamente. En muchos casos incluso sin contexto se puede entender de qué se trata. Por ejemplo, en la frase “es muy temprano para decir nada” “nada” funciona como “algo”, pero, ¿cómo entenderíais “no sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión” sin más contexto:
> 1. Nadie había hecho la conexión y la persona no lo sabía
> o
> 2. Alguien había hecho la conexión y la persona no lo sabía?



Es una frase muy típica con la preposición *de*: _No sé de nadie que lo tenga._ (sólo caben dos posibilidades: nadie lo tiene, o alguien lo tiene pero yo no lo sé, no pasa nada con la doble negación en español). En cambio (no) saber *que* parece sugerir que lo que sigue es algo cierto de lo que se tiene conocimiento o no, con el subjuntivo indicando un cierto distanciamiento respecto a esa certidumbre. Por tanto la 2.


----------



## Bark

dec-sev said:


> No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión: Lena Andersson no figuraba en la agenda de Harriet.





Переводчик said:


> Creo que no estás en lo cierto. Alguien había hecho la conexión y la persona no lo sabía.



Volviendo a la oración de la pregunta, no estoy de acuerdo con Переводчик.

_No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión_ - Nadie había hecho la conexión hasta el momento y eso sorprende al hablante _(Spoiler Alert:_ Si no recuerdo mal es una pista que descubre él, y que nadie había visto en las investigaciones anteriores, que lo lleva por nuevos derroteros).

_No sabía que alguien hubiese hecho esa conexión_ - Alguien había hecho antes la conexión y esto es lo que sorprende al hablante.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Переводчик said:


> Pensando en otros ejemplos, yo creo que significa que alguien ha hecho la conexión y esa persona no lo sabía.
> 
> "No sabía que hubiera llamado nadie": quiero decir que no sabía que había llamado alguien.
> "No sabía que supieras nada sobre el tema": sabes algo pero yo lo desconocía hasta ahora.
> "No sabía que supieras *algo* sobre el tema"
> "No creía que tuvieras nada que ver en el asunto": tienes algo que ver y yo no lo creía.
> "No creía que tuvieras *algo *que ver en el asunto"



Esas dos frases con nada no son de uso corriente.
saludos


----------



## Jonno

Así es, más bien se diría "No sabía que *no* supieras nada".


----------



## Переводчик

las cosas facilitas said:


> Esas dos frases con nada no son de uso corriente.
> saludos



Pero que no sean de uso corriente no significa que no existan, ¿no?


----------



## Переводчик

Bark said:


> Volviendo a la oración de la pregunta, no estoy de acuerdo con Переводчик.
> 
> _No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión_ - Nadie había hecho la conexión hasta el momento y eso sorprende al hablante _(Spoiler Alert:_ Si no recuerdo mal es una pista que descubre él, y que nadie había visto en las investigaciones anteriores, que lo lleva por nuevos derroteros).
> 
> _No sabía que alguien hubiese hecho esa conexión_ - Alguien había hecho antes la conexión y esto es lo que sorprende al hablante.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Bark



Veo que juegas con ventaja, conoces el argumento  Ahora mismo ya tengo tal cacao mental que ambas opciones me parecen plausibles, tanto que alguien hubiera hecho la conexión como que no...


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Переводчик said:


> Pero que no sean de uso corriente no significa que no existan, ¿no?



Yo creo que son ambiguas. Evidentemente pueden existir, pero ahí radica el buen gusto por el lenguaje.

En el ejemplo dado:
_No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión

_¿realmente que quiere decir?

no sabía de la existencia de esa conexión.
no sabía quien había hecho esa conexión.


----------



## dec-sev

Переводчик said:


> Veo que juegas con ventaja, conoces el argumento  ...


 No te rindas tan facilmente  Aquí está el fragmento que precede al que cité en mi post original:

Fue ella quien te relacionó con Lena Andersson.
—¿Lena Andersson? —Martin Vanger se quedó perplejo.
—La chica de diecisiete años de Uppsala a la que torturaste hasta la muerte, en febrero de 1966. No me digas que se te ha olvidado.
La mirada de Martin Vanger se aclaró. Por primera vez pareció un poco alterado. No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión.

Por el contexto está claro que tu interpretación fue correcta.


----------



## Переводчик

спасибо большое 

Pues ya ha quedado resuelto el entuerto. En todo caso, es cierto que este tipo de frases pueden ser confusas, pero también creo que la duda entra cuando te pones a pensar demasiado, yo espontáneamente entendí lo que te dije al principio, luego ya me entraron dudas con tantas opiniones.


----------



## Bark

dec-sev said:


> No te rindas tan facilmente  Aquí está el fragmento que precede al que cité en mi post original:
> 
> Fue ella quien te relacionó con Lena Andersson.
> —¿Lena Andersson? —Martin Vanger se quedó perplejo.
> —La chica de diecisiete años de Uppsala a la que torturaste hasta la muerte, en febrero de 1966. No me digas que se te ha olvidado.
> La mirada de Martin Vanger se aclaró. Por primera vez pareció un poco alterado. No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión.
> 
> Por el contexto está claro que tu interpretación fue correcta.


 
La frase me parecía de otro pasaje, más al principio del libro pero, ahora viendo el contexto, estoy completamente de acuerdo con la interpretación de Переводчик.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## rocioteag

Переводчик said:


> Pero que no sean de uso corriente no significa que no existan, ¿no?


 
Concuerdo contigo, de hecho, en México son usadas con bastante frecuencia y no tienen nada de extraño, y no por ello se considera menos culto o elegante.

las cosas facilitas... eso del "buen gusto por el lenguaje" sonó, como mínimo, agresivo a mis oidos que no son españoles, ya que descalificas apriori los usos de otras regiones...cosa bastante frecuente en tu caso, he de decir con profunda desazón.


----------



## dec-sev

Gracias por las respuestas.
Por lo que veo en muchas ocaciones- como en esta - saber contexto es necesario para entender de qué se trata. Me topé con una constucción similar por primera vez hace tres o cuatro años. Ahora no puedo recordarme de la frase. Algo así: "Era poco probable que nadie acudiera a ese lugar a esas horas". A principio no pude entender de qué se trataba, pero por el contexto estaba claro que "a esas horas" se refería a las dos o tres de madrugada y pensé que "poco probable que nadie" significaba "poco probable que alguien" en ese contexto.


----------



## Jonno

Sin conocer el contexto también habría interpretado lo mismo. En España es la forma habitual, y se usa "nadie/nada" con más frecuencia que "alguien/algo". Me costaría más interpretar ese "nadie/nada" con su significado real que al revés.


----------



## duvija

Hay varios posts con la doble negación del castellano. Cuanti más, mejor.

No empiecen (¡por favor, digo!) a embromar conque 'no es lógica'. La lógica formal no tiene nada que ver con la lógica lingüística (bueno, tiene que ver, pero cada idioma tiene la suya propia).
Nosotros sumamos las negaciones, el inglés las trata como multiplicación/producto. Tan buena es una metáfora como la otra. Se dan cuenta que son metáforas, ¿no?


----------



## 涼宮

A mi también la doble negación castellana me parece algo extraña cuando se da ese uso ambigüo de nadie/nada, pero he visto negaciones rarísimas, la cuales a veces ni les veo sentido, como por ejemlo:

Ayer *no no* comi nada. Lo cual se supone que significa '' ayer comí algo'' Ya que si digo ayer no comi nada, significa que nada hubo en tu estómago, en cambio el no no comi nada niega el hecho de no haber comido nada, es decir comiste algo!

¿Confuso no? 

He visto un par de veces dicha triple negación, la cual a mi juicio, si no está gramaticalmente incorrcta se debe usar para un cierto fin en específico, como en las canciones usar la cacofonía para dar ritmo.

Aunque como otro dijo por allí, yo también veo más la lógica del inglés con que se diga there is nothing, do nothing! (haz nada!) Aunque en japonés también se usa la doble negación, por el simple hecho de que los adverbios negativos deben regir verbo negativo, cada idioma es único


----------



## Peón

涼宮 said:


> ... pero he visto negaciones rarísimas, la cuales a veces ni les veo sentido, como por ejemlo:
> 
> Ayer *no no* comi nada. Lo cual se supone que significa '' ayer comí algo''
> 
> ¿Confuso no?



Claro que es confuso. Pero, ¿dónde viste o escuchaste esa doble  negación "*no no comí nada"*? ¿Era de un hispanohablante "nativo"? Raro... es la primera vez que lo leo...

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Claro que es confuso. Pero, ¿dónde viste o escuchaste esa doble negación "*no no comí nada"*? ¿Era de un hispanohablante "nativo"? Raro... es la primera vez que lo leo...
> 
> Saludos


 

Tartamudo, el pobre.
Pero puedo imaginarme a mí misma diciendo, con pausas como 'entre comillas': 
Ayer no "no comí nada" y por eso hoy tengo una diarrea...


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> Tartamudo, el pobre.
> Pero puedo imaginarme a mí misma diciendo, con pausas como 'entre comillas':
> Ayer no "no comí nada" y por eso hoy tengo una diarrea...



Claro, con la coma lo entiendo, pero de todas formas no sería esa doble o triple negación que menciona nuestro amigo con nombre oriental , ya que él dice que: 

_Ayer *no no* comi nada. Lo cual se supone que significa '' ayer comí algo''_

Y con ese alcance nunca lo escuché.

Saludos


----------



## 涼宮

Sí, lo oí de nativos varias veces, pero como dije, puede que sea una forma usada en algo en específico tal como la cacofonía en canciones, o simplemente un error gramatical extraño


----------



## Minnie121728

0scar said:


> 3 Sabía que no existía alguien que hubiese hecho esa conexión/Nadie había hecho la conexión y la persona lo sabía
> 
> Has descubierto la doble negación, es muy usada por todo el mundo, me parece una tontería que se utiliza automaticamente pero que habría que evitar conscientemente.


 
 Totalmente de acuerdo...ojala pudiera evitarse, ya que solo tiende a confundir...


----------



## aries2010mx

dec-sev es admirable la comprension que tienes del castellano, mas sin embargo se te pasa un detalle, saber que los traductores tambien se equivocan, y la frase en cuestion esta mal escrita. lo cual dio lugar a que pensaras que a lo mejor estaba bien escrita pero que habia que buscarle el sentido.
 De acuerdo al contexto de la novela:
1.- El sabia que nadie habia hecho la conexión
Durante muchos años vivio sin preocuparse
pero se sorprendio cuando supo que
2.- alguien habia hecho la conexión.
por tal motivo y hasta ese momento:
"No sabía que alguien hubiese hecho esa conexión"  esta frase tiene mas sentido.
 tanto el traductor como los lectores tenian el contexto de la novela y estaban quiza compenetrados en la mente del personaje, que es lo que estaba pensando en ese momento y eso dio lugar a que "No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión" pasara desapercibida en su gramatica, aunque se entiende lo que significa de antemano esta mal escrita, independientemente de la negacion y la doble negacion y todo lo que quieran agregar esta mal escrita.
dec-sev a lo que voy es a lo siguiente: como practicante del idioma español quizas le buscas el sentido a lo que se habla o escribe en español, pero con todo lo que sabes de nuestro idioma mucho mas que muchos de nosotros, debes darte la autoridad de decir: "esto esta mal escrito" o "esta mal dicho".


----------



## duvija

aries2010mx said:


> dec-sev es admirable la comprension que tienes del castellano, mas sin embargo se te pasa un detalle, saber que los traductores tambien se equivocan, y la frase en cuestion esta mal escrita. lo cual dio lugar a que pensaras que a lo mejor estaba bien escrita pero que habia que buscarle el sentido.
> De acuerdo al contexto de la novela:
> 1.- El sabia que nadie habia hecho la conexión
> Durante muchos años vivio sin preocuparse
> pero se sorprendio cuando supo que
> 2.- alguien habia hecho la conexión.
> por tal motivo y hasta ese momento:
> "No sabía que alguien hubiese hecho esa conexión" esta frase tiene mas sentido.
> tanto el traductor como los lectores tenian el contexto de la novela y estaban quiza compenetrados en la mente del personaje, que es lo que estaba pensando en ese momento y eso dio lugar a que "No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión" ... pero con todo lo que sabes de nuestro idioma mucho mas que muchos de nosotros, debes darte la autoridad de decir: "esto esta mal escrito" o "esta mal dicho".



_No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión_.
Perfecto español, y no ambiguo, porque así se usa. Hay miles de ejemplos.


----------



## Reyval

Más allá de su opinión subjetiva acerca del buen gusto por el lenguaje, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con "Las cosas facilitas": esa oración es ambigua.

_"No sabía que nadie hubiese hecho esa conexión"_ puede significar que no sabía que aún ninguna persona había hecho esa conexión. Dicha frase es defendida bajo el argumento del contexto, pero para qué servirse del contexto si la oración puede ser completa en sí misma: _"No sabía que alguien hubiese hecho esa conexión"_. Así, no hay confunción alguna y ofrece el verdadero sentido de la frase: Alguien había hecho esa conexión, y él no lo sabía.


----------

